# Transparenz schützen



## Katze_miau (12. Juli 2004)

ICh hab hier n riesiges Problem ich komm einfach nicht weiter...
In diesem Tut' heisst es Und dann wähle die Option TRANSPARENZ SCHÜTZEN  wo soll das denn sein 
danke schonmal 
Lukas


----------



## BSA (12. Juli 2004)

Welchers Tut meinst du, das wir dir besser helfen können.
Gib mal nen Link


----------



## Katze_miau (12. Juli 2004)

http://www.pixelplow.de/start/display.tutorial.php?tutnr=29863&id=A-2-P.c1104

Und da der 9. Schritt..


----------



## BSA (12. Juli 2004)

Ich denke mal das leigt an deiner PS version, welkche hast du?


----------



## Katze_miau (12. Juli 2004)

Ja das kann gut sein ICh hab Photoshop CS ,   aber gibt es da keine alternative


----------



## BSA (12. Juli 2004)

Da du dir ja die Photoshop Version sicherlich gekauft hast, leigt ja auch ein Handbuch bei, guck doch einfach mal in dem was dazu drin steht.

Ich kann dir leider immo auch nciht helfen weil ich auf arbeit bin und kein PS installiert habe.
Ich melde mich heute nachmittag nochmal....


----------



## Katze_miau (12. Juli 2004)

Alles klar dankeschön


----------



## Clubkatze (12. Juli 2004)

Ich denke einfach das das heißen soll, dass (boah so viele dass´s ) du die Ebene "abschließen" sollst, also n´klick auf das Schloss, dann kann auch nix mehr damit angestellt werde...


----------



## Katze_miau (12. Juli 2004)

naja hasbt ihr schonmal versucht diese Tutorial nachzumachen ?
Dann werdet ihr bestimmt an dieser Stelle hängebleiben...
Versucht's mal


----------



## da_Dj (12. Juli 2004)

In CS ist es Transparente Bereiche fixieren [ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es das sein soll, alles andere macht für mich kein Sinn] ich bin mir sicher, ein Blick ins Handbuch [wenn das zufällig verschwunden ist, soll F1 helfen] kann einem in solchen misslichen Situationen weiterhelfen, ansonsten ....


----------



## Katze_miau (12. Juli 2004)

Das ist totally nett von dir danke   
ICh probiers mal ansosonsten weiss ich ja wo ich mih melden muss


----------

